# trolling spreads



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Any suggestions on a good general spread for fishing the nipple/elbow areas. I have outriggers, so I can run 5-6 lines. Looking for a spread that will cover wahoo, marlin, dolphin. Been a bottom bumper and am trying to get into the blue water trolling, any suggetions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Flat lines: Moldcraft Sr. Widerange & chugger

Short Riggers: blue and white Islander w/ballyhoo, Moldcraft Standard wide range, black bart 1656 mini

Long Rigger: Pakula Sprocket, Williamson Ballyhoo, Black Bart 1656 mini flat face, naked ballyhoo

Shotgun: Sometype of jet or cedar plug, my favorite Ahai Pussy Jet



That's everything I know in 4 lines!



MScontender


----------

